

Dianne Feinstein: 'I am totally opposed' to NSA surveillance of US allies - 001sky
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/28/nsa-surveillance-dianne-feinstein-opposed-allies

======
a3n
She's totally opposed to spying on foreign leaders, even though foreign
leaders are in the class of targets that the NSA is specifically supposed to
spy on; you know, foreigners.

And she's totally OK with spying on US citizens, that class of targets that
the NSA is specifically not supposed to be spying on.

It's Bizarro Congress!

------
te_platt
I'm a U.S. citizen. Do I count as an ally?

~~~
mattkrea
Hah, that's the funniest part of this.

Back when I was watching CSPAN during all of the initial revelations Feinstein
was totally into all of this horrible shit that is going on.. now that the
rest of the world is upset she's suddenly up in arms about it.

------
bobsil1
Let's get her off the intelligence committee:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6630677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6630677)

------
cryptolect
"...but US citizens are just fine"

------
lurchpop
Citizens of allied countries who aren't political elites and US citizens are
fair game though.

------
malandrew
I really hope these new bills to curtail surveillance also include provisions
to delete already collected data out of line with the new laws.

------
001sky
_Unless the United States is engaged in hostilities against a country or there
is an emergency need for this type of surveillance, I do not believe the
United States should be collecting phone calls or emails of friendly
<presidents and prime ministers>. The president should be required to approve
any collection of this sort," Feinstein added._

Interesting choice of words.

